# Pink Dart Frogs?



## c81kennedy

So im tring to get my girlfriend into dart frogs and so far she hasnt been interested. Talking to her she would really like a pink or pink and black dart frog. Is there a such thing?


----------



## Pumilo

Sounds like the elusive Pinktorius Floydicus.  That may be a tall order to fill. The closest thing to pink may be some of the Epipedobates tricolor, maybe the Zarayunga Morph This link is simply for a picture and is not feedback either way, for the website/seller. Herpetologic.net


----------



## Shohin

Just as Pumilio had said, the Pinktorious Floydicus is a mesmerizing, hypnotic, and trippy kind of amphibian.

I believe it is a new species to the hobby. Recently discovered on the dark side of the moon 

-Troy


----------



## B-NICE

theres a black D. Auratus, I seen it on one site.


----------



## c81kennedy

LOL yeah i knew it was kinda a long shot but cant blame a guy for tring.


----------



## Boondoggle

Shohin said:


> Just as Pumilio had said, the Pinktorious Floydicus is a mesmerizing, hypnotic, and trippy kind of amphibian.
> 
> I believe it is a new species to the hobby. Recently discovered on the dark side of the moon
> 
> -Troy


Wait...Which one's Pink?


----------



## ashb

I've seen a lot of pictures of pinkish Dolphin Bay/Punta Clara pumilio, however I've only seen them available on European sites...


----------



## rsain

Shohin said:


> Just as Pumilio had said, the Pinktorious Floydicus is a mesmerizing, hypnotic, and trippy kind of amphibian.
> 
> I believe it is a new species to the hobby. Recently discovered on the dark side of the moon
> 
> -Troy


I see them all the time. NOT going to say HOW I see them, but I do. Even snapped a pic of one last night. They come out on special occasions and are often only seen by one individual at a time. 

*D. Pinktorius Floydicus*









For the record I think it's only a morph and not it's own species, but what do I know. LOL. 

- ryan


----------



## Pumilo

rsain said:


> I see them all the time. NOT going to say HOW I see them, but I do. Even snapped a pic of one last night. They come out on special occasions and are often only seen by one individual at a time.
> 
> *D. Pinktorius Floydicus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record I think it's only a morph and not it's own species, but what do I know. LOL.
> 
> - ryan


Swweeeet! I'll take a group of those!



Neontra said:


> Is that real? I type in name on google, get nothing


Seriously? It's a joke! Pink Floyd man! Only one of the greatest bands of all time! Dark side of the moon? Comfortably Numb? The Wall?


----------



## rsain

Pumilo said:


> Swweeeet! I'll take a group of those!


At risk of starting a firestorm - this is the benefits of NOT keeping the lines pure. Not that one SHOULD but one COULD (theoretically). 




Pumilo said:


> Seriously? It's a joke! Pink Floyd man! Only one of the greatest bands of all time! Dark side of the moon? Comfortably Numb? The Wall?


and... Piper at the Gates of Dawn (Sid rocked). Wish you were here... Delicate Sound of Thunder - many many others.

Spoil sport - could have had some fun with this..... LOL 

- ryan


----------



## rsain

Found another one. Even more rare - some people do identify this as a Pinktorius Floydicus - but there is confusion in the field. Since this represents a broader base - this name seems a bit more relevant. 










- ryan


----------



## Cfrog

You guys are funny  I have a Rain forest book that has a picture of a Harlequin frog that has a bright pink belly.  not my taste, I'm a Leuc or Tinc kind of women. lol


----------



## Pumilo

rsain said:


> Found another one. Even more rare - some people do identify this as a Pinktorius Floydicus - but there is confusion in the field. Since this represents a broader base - this name seems a bit more relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ryan


Isn't that the Acid phase morph? I think that one is a line bred morph originated by Sid Barret. I've heard that the supplement required to keep the colors are hard to come by and highly illegal.


----------



## james67

Boondoggle said:


> Wait...Which one's Pink?


everybody else is just green...

james


----------



## Neontra

Pumilo said:


> Isn't that the Acid phase morph? I think that one is a line bred morph originated by Sid Barret. I've heard that the supplement required to keep the colors are hard to come by and highly illegal.


Isn't the supplement used for that colour called psilocybin?


----------



## Rain_Frog

you're forgetting the new Atelopus species that is purplish pink and black...


----------



## james67

rain dart said:


> You guys are funny  I have a Rain forest book that has a picture of a Harlequin frog that has a bright pink belly.  not my taste, I'm a Leuc or Tinc kind of women. lol


atelopus flavescens has a pink belly. not that you could get one if you wanted.










i found this listed as flavescens but i think it may e a type of spumarius


----------



## Cfrog

james67 said:


> atelopus flavescens has a pink belly. not that you could get one if you wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found this listed as flavescens but i think it may e a type of spumarius


yep, I have that pix too.  Not that I would want one, pink = Blah


----------



## frogparty

Neontra said:


> Isn't the supplement used for that colour called psilocybin?



Close, but not quite.... Think tri nitrated indole derivative. It's effective in much smaller doses and can be absorbed cutaneously


----------



## Neontra

frogparty said:


> Close, but not quite.... Think tri nitrated indole derivative. It's effective in much smaller doses and can be absorbed cutaneously


Stiiiiiiinky!


----------



## Pumilo

The reason that the Pinktorous Floydicus is so rare is that the supplement is generally given to the keeper, rather that the frog itself. Generally, soon after ingestion, the Floydicus sprouts wings and flies away.


----------



## Neontra

Pumilo said:


> The reason that the Pinktorous Floydicus is so rare is that the supplement is generally given to the keeper, rather that the frog itself. Generally, soon after ingestion, the Floydicus sprouts wings and flies away.


i've heard that the supplement is legal and highly available in the UK.


----------



## Boondoggle

Pumilo said:


> The reason that the Pinktorous Floydicus is so rare is that the supplement is generally given to the keeper, rather that the frog itself. Generally, soon after ingestion, the Floydicus sprouts wings and flies away.


It's also rare due to it's aging population, sadly.


----------



## rsain

Pumilo said:


> Isn't that the Acid phase morph? I think that one is a line bred morph originated by Sid Barret. I've heard that the supplement required to keep the colors are hard to come by and highly illegal.


ROTFLMAO

Poor Sid - he's been relegated to being blamed for psychedelic colored frogs.  

- ryan


----------

